# Experiences driving a MH in the UK



## 98177 (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi,

I have hired a MH to travel around the UK in April May of this year. I have driven a MH in Australia where we come from and am sure that it will be different in the UK with the smaller roads etc. I was wondering if posters could enlighten me as to what to expect driving such a vehicle in and around the UK.

The vehicle is 6.5metres long 2.3 wide and 2.72 high. 

I have discovered from searching the web that many places have park and ride facilities for cities like Bath, York and Edinburgh which we are hoping to visit.

We would not envisage driving the MH into any large city areas trying to find sites on the outskirts and using public transport to visit. What are smaller places villages and towns like for parking and visiting?

We will also have a Garmin GPS.

Any general advice or tips would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Trip


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Second try*

Now I have seen this message, I can see where you are coming from !
My reply to the previous one says most of what you need to know.
Your 'van is about same size as mine, and I do take drives into big cities with very small roads. Not much fun, but it can be done.
Parking for breaks is the real difficulty. Some car parks positively discriminate agains vans of all types. Villages may be more enlightened, but don't expect big parking areas.
Get decent map of UK, in spirral book form.
GPS will get you into places that escape is problematical 8O 
Many drivers are being directed to places that become impassable to bigger vehicles. Mine tries to get me lost 200 yds from home  
Use the GPS for general navigation from big town A to big town B, then map read.
Enjoy our little roads, they are different, as you will come to appreciate.
At least your journey can be acomplished without language difficulties :wink:


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

If you can, phone ahead to check that the park and rides allow motorhomes! lots of places have height barriers and some have width restrictions. I have posted a link on your other thread about parking areas.

Have fun
Tina


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Looking at your poposed itinerary, you should not have any problems getting between places but you will certainly have probems finding parking places, even cars have difficulty in many of the places you plan to visit. Not all park and ride facilities are motorhome accessible. Tina has given you a link where you can find out more about parking.

I am not sure whether you plan to tour around the Lake District a little but this area is not at all easy with a motorhome at any time of the year especially at weekends, least that is my experience. I always stay on a site and plan some other means of getting about.

Why not join MHF and check out the sites and stopping places in the site database?

peedee


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

You will find that the UK is the most inhospitable country in Europe for MH's which is why many people go abroad. You can sometimes park in supermarket carparks if there are no height barriers and some 'park n ride' will allow you in but only some.

Try www.motorhomeparking.co.uk for info on parking. If the town where you are thinking of going to cannot accomodate you then keep away. Their loss!!!!

Bear in mind that you come from a much larger country with a smaller population. Driving is almost a pleasure in Australia. I know I have been a few times but it is totally different here.
If you want to visit the towns ie London then I would suggest that you go on Caravan Club Sites and use public transport. It does not cost a fortune to join the club.
Having said all that have a great time and I hope the weather improves for you.
Sorry but I have only just noticed your other posting so have repeated the info.
I too think you are being far too ambitious. I think I would forget Scotland unless that is a priority.


----------



## 98177 (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the helpful info and tips it is much appreciated and is exactly the kind of information I am after. 

I have checked the website for parking and it has some very useful information I will have to print some sections to take with me.

Any ideas on what would be a good trip for 18 days starting in Basingstoke which is where we pickup the MH?

We will already have seen London so no need to go near there, which I would imagine would be a bit of a nightmare to say the least.

Thanks again
Trip


----------

